# [Video] New helmets tested out by Canadian troops



## Coyote (Oct 24, 2011)

Helmets look kinda funny, but hey, whatever works.
Almost as if they're taking on the robocop approach.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 24, 2011)

Very interesting.

I doubt wearing an outer ballistic shell over an inner shell is very practical in this day and age though. A throw back to the M1 helmet. Looks time consuming having to put both on.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2011)

Interesting way of mounting the EO-Tech (2:22 in the video)


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I doubt wearing an outer ballistic shell over an inner shell is very practical in this day and age though. A throw back to the M1 helmet. *Looks time consuming having to put both on.*



If there's a threat your bucket is on. ;)  Real or training, it's not to often any more that the troops don't wear them.  I know the troops will figure out "quicker" ways to throw it on when they have to though.  I think the overall ballistic protection will be greatly needed, I know a few friends that it may have prevented the loss of an eye or even worse.


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 24, 2011)

double layer is a little weird, and the mandible looks a bit uncomfortable or like it needs some getting used to.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 25, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> If there's a threat your bucket is on. ;) Real or training, it's not to often any more that the troops don't wear them. I know the troops will figure out "quicker" ways to throw it on when they have to though. I think the overall ballistic protection will be greatly needed, I know a few friends that it may have prevented the loss of an eye or even worse.



True, I agree extra protection is always welcome. But for in order for it to work correctly, you will have to remember to put on both shells or try get the outer shell on too in time, particuraly if in a battle situation!?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 25, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> True, I agree extra protection is always welcome. But for in order for it to work correctly, you will have to remember to put on both shells or try get the outer shell on too in time, particuraly if in a battle situation!?



I believe they will be "connected" in some way, one bucket/two shells.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like you'd need to practice to get your cheek weld on your weapon with that getup on.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 25, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Looks like you'd need to practice to get your cheek weld on your weapon with that getup on.



I hope they add in a mandatory ammo min. for the range to go with it then.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a big advocate for helmets where practical, but having all those potato head pieces to keep track of is not practical.  Can you say lost components out the wazoo.


----------



## pardus (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuck that. Glad I won't be wearing it.

Anyone heard what happened to the new plastic helmet the US Army was going to adopt?


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 28, 2011)

I refuse to wear that if it ever gets issued. What a god damn waste of government funding, instead maybe they should be looking at getting us better tac vest or a new ruck sack


----------



## policemedic (Oct 28, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Interesting way of mounting the EO-Tech (2:22 in the video)



That's one way to put it.  Talk about offset issues.  :ehh:


----------

